# heartfelt beads



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

I was considering getting some heartfelt beads for my desk top. Are they similar to the brovida packs? Can you overload with them without risk of ruining your stash? How long do they last? How do you charge them?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great product if money is no object. Any info you seek is available at their web site or you can e-mail them.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

HF beads are pretty much a sure bet for keeping you where you want to be, almost to the point that you can chunk your hyrgo in the ocean.
So long as you don't submerse them in DW ( you will wash away the salts) they are pretty much indefinite on how long they last. To charge or not to charge is the only question and depends on your ambient RH. Some have high RH and have to dry them, others have to charge them every now and then. Their website recommends to charge 60-70% of the beads. Its really easy and you can easily tell charged from dry. Dry is an opaque white and when charged they turn clear. You don't want to charge all of them, hence the 60-70% rule, or you wont have the two way regulation.

You can never have too many beads, only not enough. The more the merrier actually. Having more aids in a quick recovery after opening the lid and/or adding sticks.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I used HF beads for years without any issues.
They are a true two way media in that they both absorb and release rH.

When I used them I would charge them passively, meaning I would put them in a sealed container with distilled water and the beads would be elevated so they were not touching the water. That way the rH in the container is high and the beads absorb the excess. Usually only took a day or two to charge them up.

They are a good product and I have no issues with them other than they take up a bit of space. I gave most of mine away to a friend who was setting up a wineador. Still have a few beads.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am reading all the threads on seasoning , care and maintenance of humidors . 
As I have just bought a 100 stick Frontier humidor 13.3/4" x 6"X 10.5"

I am thinking two 6"x3/4" 65% HF Bead tubes and one 9"x9" 65% humidity sheet for the bottom after I season it . I bought a Brovida seasoning kit and a calibration kit for the analog hygrometer .

ATENTION If any Forum member has a Discount code or Sale coupons currently available for Heartfelt Industry's beads now pleas post them ?? or is there a forum discount ?

Thanks AUSTIN


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

I just ordered some myself, based on all the satisfied customers on Puff. I just went with the loose beads and several empty tubes of different sizes.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I bought loose beads, skipped the containers, went for the bags and in my desktop humis I just cracked open the cheap humidifiers that came with them, tossed the foam and filled them with beads then super glued them back shut with just a few tacks around the perimeter in case I need to open them up again.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

baust55 said:


> I am reading all the threads on seasoning , care and maintenance of humidors .
> As I have just bought a 100 stick Frontier humidor 13.3/4" x 6"X 10.5"
> 
> I am thinking two 6"x3/4" 65% HF Bead tubes and one 9"x9" 65% humidity sheet for the bottom after I season it . I bought a Brovida seasoning kit and a calibration kit for the analog hygrometer .


Instead of two Medium 65% Rh tubes (Size: 6 1/2" long by 3/4" in diameter), you might want to consider one Extra Large Tube (Size: 6 1/4" long by 1 3/8" in diameter). It will take up less space and condition twice the volume. And the sheet on the bottom is even better.


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

I use the sheets in my tupperdor with great success. To me one of the best things about the sheet is that you can cut them to size.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well Sunday I ordered the two medium HF bead tubes and the 9"x9" sheet .I also ordered a two 3"x3" sheets to put between layers or to put in a 2go bag if I travel with a few sticks . David at HeartFelt had the items shipped first thing Monday and notified me right away buy email . They should arrive in a cpl days . I better start seasoning my new humidor right away before they arrive . 
THANKS David !

AUSTIN



> I am reading all the threads on seasoning , care and maintenance of humidors .
> As I have just bought a 100 stick Frontier humidor 13.3/4" x 6"X 10.5"
> 
> I am thinking two 6"x3/4" 65% HF Bead tubes and one 9"x9" 65% humidity sheet for the bottom after I season it . I bought a Brovida seasoning kit and a calibration kit for the analog hygrometer .
> ...


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

baust55 said:


> . . . and a calibration kit for the analog hygrometer .


ditch the analog and grab a xikar digital hygrometer. lifetime warranty is worth the price!


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

sounds like you have what you need.....now just have patience while seasoning your new humidor.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I'll be making a switch after my brovida packs bite the dust.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks ShotgunLuckey.......Tony I did order a HygroSet Slim Line Digital Hygrometer


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

midnight warrior said:


> Thanks everyone! Looks like I'll be making a switch after my brovida packs bite the dust.


Problem is, Boveda packs don't "bite the dust" lol. They can be recharged passively, in the same way you passively recharge beads. I lay a saturated sponge on the bottom of a tupperware and use the ring off a ball mason jar lid to lay the packet on. Takes about a week.

If you don't want to passively charge your beads, get a fine mister from a beauty supply store, or a pharmacy. To charge the tubes, hold it vertically and tap on a hard surface to settle the beads. Remove the cap and give the internals about 3-4 gentle spritzes and replace the cap. Invert and repeat.

How often completely depends on your ambient humidity and your humidor.

Beads don't have an expiration date.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Problem is, Boveda packs don't "bite the dust" lol. They can be recharged passively, in the same way you passively recharge beads. I lay a saturated sponge on the bottom of a tupperware and use the ring off a ball mason jar lid to lay the packet on. Takes about a week.
> 
> If you don't want to passively charge your beads, get a fine mister from a beauty supply store, or a pharmacy. To charge the tubes, hold it vertically and tap on a hard surface to settle the beads. Remove the cap and give the internals about 3-4 gentle spritzes and replace the cap. Invert and repeat.
> 
> ...


Oh I know the boveda can be recharged. I figured id recharge them and use the in tupperware for my infused and flavored gars.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread with a seperate question, but are the beads supposed to stay static at the percentage they're designed for?

I have 65% beads and have had them for maybe a week or so. My humidity fluctuates between 61% and 68%. Not overly concerned as it primarily stays around 65% (+\-2%) for the most part, but if it is supposed to stay at only 65%, how can I go about fixing it? I thought I may have oversaturated the beads so I took a blow dryer to it until it was opaque and I placed it in an empty cigar box with plenty of cedar spills to get it stabilized. Put it back in my humidor a day later and it was still doing the same.


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

_LURK_ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread with a seperate question, but are the beads supposed to stay static at the percentage they're designed for?
> 
> I have 65% beads and have had them for maybe a week or so. My humidity fluctuates between 61% and 68%. Not overly concerned as it primarily stays around 65% (+\-2%) for the most part, but if it is supposed to stay at only 65%, how can I go about fixing it? I thought I may have oversaturated the beads so I took a blow dryer to it until it was opaque and I placed it in an empty cigar box with plenty of cedar spills to get it stabilized. Put it back in my humidor a day later and it was still doing the same.


Maybe it's your humidor? Have you checked the seal of the lid with the paper or flashlight test? Is it a glass-top humidor? Sometimes the seal around the glass is not good. What was your humidity level like before the beads? What type of hygrometer, and did you calibrate it? Need some more info...Maybe start a new thread detailing the issues might be the best way to get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Ablaze_uas (Sep 13, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I bought loose beads, skipped the containers, went for the bags and in my desktop humis I just cracked open the cheap humidifiers that came with them, tossed the foam and filled them with beads then super glued them back shut with just a few tacks around the perimeter in case I need to open them up again.


THIS... This is brilliant. I just got one of the brick ones in with the second humi I just got in the mail. I had already thrown it away, but I know what I'm doing with it now.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I bought loose beads, skipped the containers, went for the bags and in my desktop humis I just cracked open the cheap humidifiers that came with them, tossed the foam and filled them with beads then super glued them back shut with just a few tacks around the perimeter in case I need to open them up again.


Just cracked mine open in anticipation. Is that all you use or do you toss a small bag of the beads in too?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

_LURK_ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread with a seperate question, but are the beads supposed to stay static at the percentage they're designed for?
> 
> I have 65% beads and have had them for maybe a week or so. My humidity fluctuates between 61% and 68%. Not overly concerned as it primarily stays around 65% (+\-2%) for the most part, but if it is supposed to stay at only 65%, how can I go about fixing it? I thought I may have oversaturated the beads so I took a blow dryer to it until it was opaque and I placed it in an empty cigar box with plenty of cedar spills to get it stabilized. Put it back in my humidor a day later and it was still doing the same.


Definitely your humidor. Beads are accurate as all get out. It's either a little leaky, or you're opening it more often than your amount of beads can recover. Get more beads.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Definitely your humidor. Beads are accurate as all get out. It's either a little leaky, or you're opening it more often than your amount of beads can recover. Get more beads.


Yeah it is my humidor =\

I haven't opened my humidor since Saturday, so I figured it can't be because I'm opening it too much. Did the dollar test yesterday and I was able to pull the dollar out without making the humidor budge. Gotta look up how to fix the seals now. Looking to get a flashlight so I can do the flashlight test to spot the leaks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

_LURK_ said:


> Yeah it is my humidor =\
> 
> I haven't opened my humidor since Saturday, so I figured it can't be because I'm opening it too much. Did the dollar test yesterday and I was able to pull the dollar out without making the humidor budge. Gotta look up how to fix the seals now. Looking to get a flashlight so I can do the flashlight test to spot the leaks.


Blue painter's tape. It is soft enough to seal the leaks and leaves no residue. If you do it right, you won't see it when it's closed.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Blue painter's tape. It is soft enough to seal the leaks and leaves no residue. If you do it right, you won't see it when it's closed.


Sweet thanks! I'll look into that! I was just reading a thread about using weatherstripping, another about hot glue, and another about silicone. I think I'll go for blue painter's tape though!


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read a thread were a humidor rep recommended rubbing bees wax on lip of the lid and for seam of leaky glass ?


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Blue painter's tape. It is soft enough to seal the leaks and leaves no residue. If you do it right, you won't see it when it's closed.


Sorry to quote this again, but thanks for recommending the tape =) My girlfriend ended up having a roll of the tape from one of her arts and crafts ventures and I went to work on my humidor with it. Boy, it really made all the difference. Whenever I closed the lid before, I thought I had a good WOOSH sound, but now it's even more of a WOOSH. I was able to place tape around the seals of the lid and the seals of the glass to where you can't see it by looking through the glass. Re-spritzed my HF beads and left it alone from 5pm last night and till this morning, and it's been holding 65%rh and the temp hasn't fluctuated much. Thanks again!


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

HECK ! got home late today and checked tracking my Beads and humidity sheets arrived at USPS box today , but there already closed . 
I will have to get down there in the AM to pick up my package . There only open for two hours on Sat .


----------

